# My first attempt making a collar.



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

The stitching needs some help, but I am blaming that on my sewing machine (which is practically ancient). It really has a tough time powering through multiple layers of fabric. 

Definately a learning experience, I found some ways are easier than others. I am going to attempt a halloween collar next. Wish me luck.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

You did a great job... practice makes perfect.  Can't wait to see what else you can come up with!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

wow!! that looks fantastic!! great job! :biggrin:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

That looks so pretty against Avery's coat. Great job!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

It's gorgeous! I want to make one. Heck, if I could figure it out my dogs would probably have tonnnnssss of collars.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

That is A-DOR-ABLE!!!:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

That looks great! If I could figure out to so much as sew a straight line with my sewing machine, I'd attempt collars to feed my addiction. But, I'm absolutely sewing incompetent, so I will just continue to envy everyone else!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

And second attempt. Which went much much smoother.









Until I realized that with figures there is actually a right and a wrong way to attach them. I am debating on whether or not to fix it.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Nah no need to fix it - now there are pictures up the right way no matter which side of the dog you're on haha, pretend you did it on purpose :thumb:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

They look great!  The only thing I can sew are buttons...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

out of curiosity, what would you say your average cost per collar is? Maybe I will figure out this dang sewing machine... if it's REALLY worth it. lol


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

those look great! I have a major collar addition, but I'm terrible at sewing so it would never work.


----------



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow i love them ! i wish i could make a few for my girls


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

KUDOS ~KUDOS ~KUDOS to you! You are ~MARVELOUS~SIMPLY~ MARVELOUS at sewing! I am jealous~ as I am right here~ sitting at my little table with my sewing machine covered with its plastic hood collecting dust bunnies! You are motivating me here! But alas my machine use to be for making Halloween costumes for the kids and such nothing fancy the big oh black cat or bunny whatever costume. Hmm maybe I should dust it off your collars are just so darn nice looking! Gee you just thought them up and they are so nice! KUDOS to you wonderful job!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Those look awesome...I LOVE the teal one against his coat! So so pretty!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

The Halloween one looks fantastic as well! How do you figure out the proper length for the materials that you need, for instance if my dogs neck is 18" do you double it for the adjustments, do say 50% longer?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> out of curiosity, what would you say your average cost per collar is? Maybe I will figure out this dang sewing machine... if it's REALLY worth it. lol


Ok it took me a minute to answer this because I didn't buy all of the stuff (I used some of my old collars for hardware). But I just calculated it out and if I were to buy the hardware in bulk for 25 2" quick release martingale collars it would cost around $184, which averages about $7.36 per collar but that doesn't include fabric (the amount you need for a collar is soo small the fabric ends up being really cheap)...

Also these are 2"collars, smaller collars would be cheaper. The 2" nylon and the 2" plastic buckles are the most expensive part...
I am also assuming I would have to double up the nylon, so if you only did single nylon again cheaper...
Martingale collars without the clip would also be cheaper...

So in other words, if you buy in bulk you can keep the collar price under $10...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

lauren43 said:


> Ok it took me a minute to answer this because I didn't buy all of the stuff (I used some of my old collars for hardware). But I just calculated it out and if I were to buy the hardware in bulk for 25 2" quick release martingale collars it would cost around $184, which averages about $7.36 per collar but that doesn't include fabric (the amount you need for a collar is soo small the fabric ends up being really cheap)...
> 
> Also these are 2"collars, smaller collars would be cheaper. The 2" nylon and the 2" plastic buckles are the most expensive part...
> I am also assuming I would have to double up the nylon, so if you only did single nylon again cheaper...
> ...



*sigh*

Looks like I need to invest in a table and bust out the sewing machine.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

That turned out great!!



Unosmom said:


> those look great! I have a major collar addition, but I'm terrible at sewing so it would never work.


Same here. Major collar addict, but cannot sew worth anything. lol


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice  I like the Halloween one a lot!


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow! I'm impressed! I probably couldn't do that, you are definitely very creative!


----------

